# 5/8" Rohm Supra Keyless Drill Chuck - Made in Germany - $60  (Portland OR Area)



## Nogoingback (Oct 1, 2018)

https://portland.craigslist.org/yam/tls/d/5-8-rohm-supra-keyless-drill/6705032796.html


----------



## ddickey (Oct 1, 2018)

Not a great chuck, okay but not worth $60 imo.


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 2, 2018)

I don't own one, but I was under the impression they were pretty good.  Or, is it because they just aren't as good as an Albrecht?


----------



## ddickey (Oct 2, 2018)

They are good but the Supra is low in the line. The ROhm Spiro is a superb chuck but no parts available for rebuilds.


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 2, 2018)

Ah yes, I was confusing the two.   Thanks for making that clear.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Oct 2, 2018)

It's still better than the chinesium ones............


----------



## Doubleeboy (Oct 2, 2018)

I will throw in my view that Rohm is not great stuff.  A decade ago I spent $60 on a 3/8" chuck from Enco on sale.  Keyless chuck, looked pretty nice, operates smoothly but I don't think it has much holding power compared to a well worn and abused Albrecht or a made in China Shars branded one I have.  I am not bashing Rohm, I am just leery of their stuff now.  I also have a recent manufacture made in China Jacobs keyless that holds infinitely better than the Rohm.  The Jacobs is a fine chuck, the question is will it last decades  or not, time will tell but it holds well and the runout is in Albrecht territory.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Oct 2, 2018)

I have both a Rohm and an Albrecht keyless chucks, I hate them, either they don’t tighten enough or are so tight, you need 2 pipe wrenches, to open them up. I do use a 1/2” Rohm keyed drill chuck and a 3/4” Jacobs keyed drill chuck on my drill presses.


----------

